# Help needed for Club selection



## Dragasevich (Jul 14, 2006)

G'day everyone,
Im new to these forums, so if ive done something wrong please inform me.

Okay ive been playing golf for about 2 or 3 years, but very on and off, during summer i would probably play once every fortnight and then not at all in winter, so i havent excatly got very good.
I would say i play off around 25, but i dont have an official handycap as such.

so im looking at getting right into golf and playng much more. so i thought i should upgrade from my crappy old clubs to a new set.

I have a mate who works as the stock manager for a major golf brand (dont want to say incase he gets in crap) here in Melbourne (aus) and can therefore get me some good deals.

Ive been talking to him about it and he suggested the new Ben Hogan Apex Edge Forged Irons which he can get me for about AUD$450 brand new. which is bloody good considering their retailing for around AUD$1100.

Do you think these clubs would suit me? i know it may be hard to say as you havent seen the way i play but any help would be great.

Should i go steel or graphite shaft? I dont even know what the difference is.

Thankyou very much

Nick


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont usually suggest forged irons to people who dont golf much if theirs a golf store where you can test try out a couple different like i said forged irons are harder to hit if you go outside of hogan golf i suggest

Rac Os2 very nice irons


----------

